# i am bruce lee  - movie / documentary



## smiley (Mar 8, 2012)

http://www.iambruceleemovie.com/  i saw this in the theater a few week ago, just a heads up that it was on SpikeTV last night... i'm sure they're be replaying if you want to set your dvr...


----------



## Brian Jones (Mar 8, 2012)

I saw it in the theater as well.  Liked it.  But it would have been nice to know if I waited two weeks it would be on TV and I could have saved the money I spent at the theater.


----------



## simplewc101 (Mar 16, 2012)

i caught this by chance on spike =)
than watched.. i think it was enter the dragon.. and then i am bruce lee was on again
i thoroughly enjoyed watching


----------



## TFP (Jan 12, 2014)

I got the chance to go to a couple big $$ dinner fundraisers for the new Bruce Lee Action Museum that was showing this movie.   Also got to take my kid to watch it and he loved it.


----------

